# Tree Huggers Part 2



## MasterBlaster




----------



## MasterBlaster




----------



## MasterBlaster




----------



## MasterBlaster

*Alright, lets try again.*

If Rescueman's posts shut this down, we'll know who to shoot!


----------



## Burnham

This one is just down the road from my house...so I can go hug it most anytime I feel the need  .


----------



## jimmyq

MB - spikes on a hugging?


----------



## Nickrosis




----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by jimmyq _
> *MB - spikes on a hugging? *




The tree I wuz hugging wasn't the one I was taking down.:angel:


----------



## MasterBlaster

Yea, I know... he's got spurs on. It was a long time ago, but hey! At least he's hugging the tree!


----------



## Nickrosis

And I'm not going to defend the use of spikes on that one.


----------



## MasterBlaster

*OKAY*

I won't axe you to.


----------



## jimmyq

So were you just bustin the limbs off on that one MB?


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Nahhhhh...*

Just some hot Blaster luvin!


----------



## Gypo Logger

Hi Butch, I don't know if this counts, but the tree was huggin' me.
John


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

*Todays pic of the day in the morning paper*





William Meyer

Claire Sheedy, 4, of Waukesha shows how much she loves Earth Day by hugging a pine tree Thursday at the Retzer Nature Center in the Town of Genesee. Children at a nature hike and holiday celebration were asked to find a tree to examine closely in Retzer's red pine plantation. Former Wisconsin governor and U.S. senator Gaylord Nelson created Earth Day on April 22, 1970, to draw attention to environmental perils.


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Sure, it counts!*







AWESOME TREE there, John!


----------



## TreeJunkie

Sycamore Keith and I climbed today, , g/f hugging 15' circ.


----------



## TreeJunkie

another of Lisa


----------



## TreeJunkie

Myself jacking around.


----------



## MasterBlaster

*SWEET!!!*


----------



## TreeJunkie

Keith/ yannadoit hugging away


----------



## Greg

Junkie, feel free to post more of your hot gf holding big wood.
Greg


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

TJ, better keep an eye on MB.


----------



## MasterBlaster




----------



## TreeJunkie

Thats hillarious, nice work! Thanks...


----------



## rbtree

Me and the crew, and two young western red cedar joined at the hip


----------



## rbtree

TJ,

What's the appx dbh, height and spread of than tree? and is it a sycamore maple or platanus?

Here's the largest copper beech in Wa. It was 6 pm last night (a bit late for optimum photo light)..when I was shooting pics of it and the broken elm, a job we're hoping to land, in a cemetary. I started to freeclimb the beech, but quit after 25 feet, being alone, in shorts, no gear, and a stiff neck from my horrendous skiing fall last weekend at Whistler. It is 125 feet tall, 18 feet in circ, and about 80 feet crown spread (narrow for a beech)

I wasnt aware of this thread or I'da set the self timer and recorded the grand ole tree hug I gave 'er.


----------



## Gypo Logger

Hi Roger, we have few Bronze Beech here as well. What is the origin of the BB, is it a glorified ornamental, like was it naturalized, introduced and can it reproduce on it's own or must it be planted from a whip or seedling?
Hope, it's ok, but I took the liberty of manipulating your pic, but the background of the original is better. This one just illuminates the trunk a bit more.
John


----------



## TreeJunkie

The tree I pictured is a sycamore circ is 15'm height approx 80, spread 75'+.


----------



## jimmyq

Hug o the day, Betula spp.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Dam good job of hugging there, Paul!


----------



## jimmyq

Thanks Butch! I was driving around today and saw the tree, thought of you and had to hop out for a timer shot.


----------



## MasterBlaster

We don't have trees like that down here-ahhh.


----------



## Tim Gardner

The Angel Oak.


----------



## MasterBlaster

That tree is freaking awesome, dude!


----------



## a_lopa

cool as tim


----------



## caryr




----------



## TreeJunkie

What species are those caryr? Big ones they are.


----------



## MasterBlaster

*It's never too late to party!*

Thats a mighty nice hug there, Cary!


----------



## caryr




----------



## MasterBlaster

Sweet!


----------



## Nickrosis

Got some Douglas-firs about a hundred yards from where I sleep, but they don't get nearly as big in the sandy soils of Stevens Point! I did some corrective pruning on them, but it's too late when the codominance should have been addressed years ago. They're about 40' at this point.


----------



## caryr




----------



## Nickrosis

I mean that some have codominant stems from about 4 feet off the ground all the way to the top.


----------



## rbtree

Ah Ha!!! Found a tree worthy of a big hug!!!

It's on a 5 acre lot just off the beach near Alki Point in West Seattle, mighty prime real estate. Sadly,my rich client, who I've worked for on and off for 25 years, is building a bunch of homes in this awesome forest of mostly maple, alder and madrona. The Big leaf maple is 20' 2" in circumference, 103 feet in crown spread at its widest, and maybe 80-90 feet tall! 

And wiley_p has found one I have to go see and photograph. He says it may not have an impressive a crown, but due to some unusual root and butt structure, may be 15 feet wide!

If the tree has to go, i'm hoping we find some valuable figured wood out of those impressive scaffolds and huge gnarled trunk.


----------



## jimmyq

hey RB, make sure you tell your compatriot something I am certain I read somewhere... " once a prop, ALWAYS a prop" dont let him hold that limb up too long or he wont be able to let go!


----------



## rbtree

Sorry for the big file sizes, I'm having trouble being satisfied with the resolution and sharpness of smaller files...and trying to find the right ACDSee tools that are optimum. Any ideas, guys? This pic started out as a 5.9 mp jpeg!!! The new 8 mp Canon Pro! camera is way awesome!


----------



## jimmyq

geez RB, an aerial huggin without a second tie in, much less a first tie in.. what an example you set.


----------



## rbtree

The whole tree!


----------



## rbtree

Aw jq, you crazy canuck, can't you let an old man have some fun...Remember, I've been known to free solo 10 degree steep rock climbs! 

And hey, go to bed, ya bum..or i'll sic that smart gm on ya...ya know the one from almost quebec....


----------



## a_lopa

you guys get all the good looking trees! all we got are stinking gums.nothing from your way or european over 200yrs old


----------



## rb_in_va

rb,
Try saving the files with the extension .jpg. I tried it on your pics and it reduced them to a third the size. Later, Roger in VA.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

RB, you appear to be just a little TOO happy in that tree. Pervert!


----------



## Nickrosis

> _Originally posted by rb_in_va _
> *rb,
> Try saving the files with the extension .jpg. I tried it on your pics and it reduced them to a third the size. Later, Roger in VA. *


He's avoiding the compression that that would do. Just be thankful it isn't in a RAW format.


----------



## maligwa

*big hug*

had to hug this one when I saw it!


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

Looks like lots of huggable trees around you there. Where is it, I don't know norn iron?


----------



## kowens

*who knows*

this is all i got left , i cut every thing else down


----------



## maligwa

mike maas... that pic was taken in a place called Lady Dixon park just outside Belfast!

Lots of nice trees in there... that was taken in amongst lots of big redwoods (as you can see) ...they have actually used one tree that was cleared and created these giant carved cones and acorns... we are talkin like 8 feet long and 3 feet diameter here! 

I have no pics sorry but I assure you they are cool!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Maligwa, it looks kinda funny when you close yur eyes...


----------



## TreeJunkie

Here's a banyan down in Miami. I came across this on the first day of my vacation.


----------



## blue

here's small one from the UK


----------



## rumination

The first albizia tree planted in Hawaii.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Tuck that shirt in when yur tree hugging!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

> _Originally posted by Gypo Logger _
> *What is the origin of the BB, is it a glorified ornamental, like was it naturalized, introduced and can it reproduce on it's own or must it be planted from a whip or seedling?
> *



Most of the reddish beech are a variety of Fagus _sylvatica_ usually 'Purpuria', or copper beech. 'Atropunica' has deep purple.

There are dozens of var. nad CVS of Euro beech, but F. grandifolia (americanna) onaly has a few regional var. though some literiture disputes thatt. I've seen no CVS for American beech at all.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Here's a friend of mine doing a 'lil hugging. Sure, it ain't a tree, but it's close enough!

Great hugging there, Ms. B!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Why didn't that post bump? 

It's bumped now.


----------



## MasterBlaster

So nobody's hugged a tree lately?


----------



## Nathan Wreyford

This tree was huggin' me!!


----------



## rumination

Wow, that's wild! Are those bars supposed to act as structural support for the tree?


----------



## Nathan Wreyford

Yes. Horrible huh? A whole street lined with these things. many you can see through. 

Everything carved out, then painted. Notice the fungi by my left hand?

ok, I'll post in another thread


----------



## wct4life

Alright, here's mine. I asked the guys I work with to take the foto and they all looked at me as if I was abit wierd. Then they realized that I am and to the shot. 
This was a big ole Laurel Oak. Probably about 8' in diameter. removed it today 'cause of internal decay. 
Liked the tree, sad to take it down. She was a beauty of a beast.


----------



## jimmyq

went for a day off today. Ended up at a place called Capilano Suspension Bridge.. its in Vancouver and they have a new attraction called the tree walk. suspension bridges slung between large douglas fir and western red cedar. was a hoot. pictures to follow.


----------



## jimmyq

picture


----------



## jimmyq

another, of the mounting units to the trees.


----------



## jimmyq

from the ground up


----------



## jimmyq

my wife (blue shirt), my cousin (visitng from the motherland, Holland) and his lady (red shirt). in the tree tops.


----------



## MasterBlaster

That's pretty neat, Jimmy!


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

Are those brackets girdling the tree?


----------



## jimmyq

MB. The brackets do go around the tree fullly. Douglas fir is known for its thick, coarse bark, it doesnt seem to be causing undue pressure or damage to the trees


----------



## arboromega

hey tim in SC, 
just looking through this post and saw you angel oak pic...i used to live on james island,sc right down the road from that tree. i actually miss being able to visit the think. hopefully that green space around the tree is still being preserved by public opinion. wish every guy on this post could see it. one of those trees that makes you laugh out loud because you cant belive how incredible it is.


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by jimmyq _
> *MB. The brackets do go around the tree fullly. Douglas fir is known for its thick, coarse bark, it doesnt seem to be causing undue pressure or damage to the trees *



Cool. I'll pass that on to Mr. Mass.


----------



## jimmyq

thanks Butch, knew I could count on ya


----------



## MasterBlaster

*De nada, esa!*


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas

Hey Butch, ask Jimmyq if he thinks the brackets will be a problem when the tree starts to grow in diameter.


----------



## jimmyq

Mike, The clamps are sort of like a giant hose clamp, it looks like they can be adjusted when necessary. I would assume they had some good research before they just slapped the walkways in, but you never know.
The platform areas at the trees are cut out wider than the trunk and they are made of 2x8 material so they should be able to knock them out wider as necessary, the trunk of the tree at each platform is covered with a heavy mesh netting from foot level to about 8 feet up - my guess is to reduce damage to bark by peelers and grabbers. The guy wires for the platform areas are attached to the platform itself, the trees are not guyed. Anyhoo, I figured at a glance it looked like things were fairly harmonious. I have heard of a project in South America done in this fashion to allow scientists to study the forest flora and fauna without actually impacting on it at ground level, they figured the tree walk type of observation system was the least harmfull. I believe a local expert, Julian Dunster was involved in the planning and tree testing of that project, I havent been able to figure out if he had anything to do with the one I just visited. cheers.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I was kinda hoping Mike woulda figured that part out on his own.

I refuse to believe an outfit like that would design a set-up like that _that_ would harm the tree.

But that's just me. I'm an optimist.


----------



## jimmyq

a big part of why I wanted to go there was to see how they did it and if it looked like they had done some homework or not.


----------



## Burnham

Those Doug fir may not be true oldgrowth, but they appear to be well into maturity. Assuming an age of 200 years or so one could expect 10 year increment radial growth of from .5/20ths to 1/20ths of an inch. To translate, at DBH they will increase in diameter at a rate of from 1/2 inch to 1 inch every TEN years...adjusting to that should not tax those clamping mechanisms much, so long as the people in charge pay attention. The bark will be several inches thick at the mounting point and will be nearly as compressable as cork. Don't be a doofus, Mr. Maas  .


----------



## ms200

Hey Tom , you say you were in london, so what do you think of all these london planes? we are currently removing around 30 from a railway embankment in cricklewood , north london, great to climb and dismantle ,, just a pity they were planted in the wrong place!!!!!!


----------



## Nathan Wreyford

*Sometimes, you just gotta hug!!*

Pop quiz, what kind of tree?? Bonus round: where is the tree??

Country will do (not Germany).


----------



## Nathan Wreyford

Here is one with a bit of city in it. BTW - this was a small one some of these trees were HUGE!


----------



## jimmyq

trees: cedar and a pine? 

location - looks like a Dutch canal boat but I cant read the writing when I blow the picture up. 


am I close? 

Paul (the Dutch guy), in Canada


----------



## Nathan Wreyford

I'll give you the pine, but the one getting the good lovin' was a suprise to me. Think BIG!!

Not Netherlands but right on about the boat.


----------



## rb_in_va

Denmark?


----------



## jimmyq

sequoia? i dont think there is enough swell for metasequoia...

and at first glance I wanted to say Austria but I have never been there so it was just a first impresion hunch...


----------



## Nathan Wreyford

Bingo, lots of Sequoia growing in Switzerland. 

This one was in Zurich. In other parts of town there were some much bigger than this one.

Apparently they grow here!! http://www.forst.bayern.de/erlebnis_wald/waldkundliches/versuchsgarten/baumarten/mammutbaum/

For those who haven't been Zürich is a cool town. They speak funny though


----------



## glens

Schweizerdeutsch funny?

BTW, thanks for the reasonable pics!

Glen Sanft


----------



## Nathan Wreyford

> _Originally posted by glens _
> *Schweizerdeutsch funny?
> *



Yes, very funny. Actually sounds more fun than Hochdeutsch.


----------



## glens

I got a sister-in-law from Lucerne, and my 12-year-old nephew just gets back today from a 6 week visit with her parents there.&nbsp; He sometimes stutters a bit in English but I hear he never does in Swiss.&nbsp; I understand they speak and do the casual notes to each other in their own dialect (which differs from a bit town to town) but all the "official" stuff is in "regular" German.&nbsp; The Swiss German is actually kind of neat to listen to.

I'd checked out the English-dubbed original version of Heidi from the library once as a gag for her.&nbsp; She remembered it and said that an important part of the story was lost by the translation.&nbsp; Heidi could understand all the High German but the Germans didn't know it, thinking she only knew the hillbilly version.

Glen


----------



## MasterBlaster

Too much talk, not enough hugging!!!


----------



## NeTree

Butch, does THIS count?


----------



## rborist1

:Eye:


----------



## Stumper

Eric, I knew you had to have a big heart.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Sweet, Erik!

That ain't no hugging, rboristone... :alien:


----------



## VTclimber

Went down to SC last summer and saw the Angel Oak. The space around it is still protected, and it seems like people either go check it out or don't really care. I didn't notice any vandalism, which made me feel good. The tree is starting to grow over some of the supports that hold up the lower limbs, so now it looks like a 4X4 grows out of the tree. Pretty cool.


----------



## jimmyq

*tree guy takes a day off*

just fer fun. not huggin a tree technically but the thought is there. if you notice the bandage on my left hand, see my post regarding injuries and such.


----------



## Stumper

Paul, Who is the lady? I think there was a tree in the picture but I was distracted.


----------



## MasterBlaster

*What's the deal?*

No more huggers?

I woulda thought Guy would be in here by now!


----------



## jimmyq

Stump: that would be my wife, gritting her teeth before we go up into the tree walk stuff. 

MB - is Guy back from his hiatus yet?


----------



## MasterBlaster

*I dunno..*

but this threads been around awhile...


----------



## MasterBlaster

*OK...*

I'll break out the big guns...


----------



## NeTree

Nice flip-flops...


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> *That's sick, Butch! Yer supposed to hug the tree, not screw it.  *



Don't dare me to post a pic...


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by netree _
> *Nice flip-flops...  *



Them dang thangs cost $45!!!


----------



## TreeJunkie

a pic of a cottonwood i climbed two weeks ago. Had to grab a couple big hangers up in the top. Tie in around 80feet. Circumferance of this bad boy was 27 feet at b.h.


----------



## glens

Without enlarging them, can you see a difference between your attachment and this attached version of it?&nbsp; Would you wait 60 seconds for yours to arrive when you could have this one in 20 seconds?&nbsp; Please don't save the copy you're going to upload here at such a high quality level; it's not necessary.

Thanks, 
Glen


----------



## NeTree

I can't tell the difference in load time. They both load in <1 second.


----------



## Newfie

Would everyone just get a commodore 64 with a couple of soup cans and a string for internet so Glen can feel at home. Geez, it's just that easy.


----------



## a_lopa

cool tree,no cottonwood around here exept for one tree i know of,aparently it has to go,is it any good for milling?


----------



## glens

I'll give it a break when it sinks in.&nbsp; There are two components to digital images.&nbsp; The "physical" dimensions in pixels and the data size of the file.&nbsp; An image that's too large dimension-wise is idiotic since it has to be panned or shrunk to view, and an image at too high a byte count is stupid for viewing on a monitor.

You guys think that since you've got a high speed connection that everyone does.&nbsp; You just barely broke over the 50% mark in the past month.&nbsp; Not all of us are city boys who can get broadband connections.&nbsp; Quit your elitist activity and be reasonable and nice for a change.

Glen


----------



## murphy4trees

Glen,
As you and most here know, I work at being as tolerant as possible within our little on line arbo community.... I pretty much accept people as they are (other than MB's tautline)....
I've read all the posts of yours about nettiquette that I care to...
How polite is it to make all of the rest of us read your nit picky posts? I just read one where you asked the sender to post the time zone... Do I need to hear that from you? Do the rest of us?... couldn't you just PM the sender and leave the rest of us out...

We all don't need to hear your repeated requests and instructions for sizing pics... How much feedback do you need?

Right now I think I'll try something new... that ignore function rocky mentioned... be a shame though to miss something valuable... if you ever did get around to sharing something valuable


----------



## glens

I'm torn.&nbsp; Do I say "fine" and move along, or do I address the things you've said?&nbsp; Oh, what the heck...


> _Originally posted by murphy4trees _
> *Glen,
> As you and most here know, I work at being as tolerant as possible within our little on line arbo community.... *


I was unaware of that, thanks for telling me.


> *I pretty much accept people as they are (other than MB's tautline)....
> I've read all the posts of yours about nettiquette that I care to...*


Perhaps you're mistaking common-sense use of a computer for netiquette?&nbsp; Computers are vastly easier to use properly than are chainsaws.&nbsp; Most everyone here would claim proficiency with a chainsaw but there seems to be a fair number who don't quite "get" some of the finer basic points of the computer, which is the ultimate common element we all share here.


> *How polite is it to make all of the rest of us read your nit picky posts?*


Maybe I do pick a nit once in a while.&nbsp; Most times I just try to do my best to do things right.&nbsp; If a thing's worth doing, it's worth doing right.&nbsp; From the other direction, if it's not worth doing right, it's not worth doing.&nbsp; I like to try to help others do things right, and I guess that's really what you find offensive.&nbsp; Sorry about that.

I wonder if you ever attempt to blow the dust off something; maybe even polish it when it has a dull surface?&nbsp; Is that picking nits or trying to help make the thing be better than it was and where you are a better place?

At any rate, you may find me annoying, but you'll note I don't pique your interest about something which I've attached, and then make it difficult for you to fetch and see it.&nbsp; Would that be "better" than "nit picking"?&nbsp; Wouldn't it actually be rather more than a nit if I did that?&nbsp; Quite more; and addressing it would not be nit picking.


> *I just read one where you asked the sender to post the time zone... Do I need to hear that from you? Do the rest of us?... couldn't you just PM the sender and leave the rest of us out...*


I guess I could, except that's not what I did.&nbsp; I made no requests of Jim.&nbsp; I <i>did</i> flesh out what he'd said a little, for posterity.


> *We all don't need to hear your repeated requests and instructions for sizing pics... How much feedback do you need?*


How much clue do <i>you</i> need?&nbsp; Being irresponsible with your (the "you" in that is plural) attachments places extra expense on Darin for both storage and bandwidth and places hardship on those who cannot have broadband connections yet would like to view them.&nbsp; Being irresponsible entails both grotesquely large (either way) images and/or duplicating them in other threads/posts instead of linking to the first instance.&nbsp; That's not netiquette, it's consideration of others.&nbsp; And I must repeat the requests/instructions <i>because</i> I'm polite and wish to be helpful to the entire community.


> *Right now I think I'll try something new... that ignore function rocky mentioned... be a shame though to miss something valuable... if you ever did get around to sharing something valuable *


That would ultimately depend on what you might classify as valuable.&nbsp; I guess this brings me now to the "fine by me".&nbsp; Maybe you'll see this some time in the future, or sooner if someone you're not ignoring quotes it.&nbsp; I don't expect you to discuss it further; that's not your style.

Glen


----------



## MasterBlaster

So where are ya'lls tree hugging pics???


----------



## glens

Sorry, Butch.


----------



## TreeJunkie

Glens really take your computer garble over to another forum where they care about this crap. If you don't remember we're in a tree care forum, not computer science. You know i can't even remember the last time you actually posted anything remotely related to tree care. 

I once upon a time had dial up as well and i quickly accepted the fact it wasn't worth my time to try to load pics. So when will you please come to this conclusion. If 50% are supposedly on dial up still, well the numbers surely don't show it here. You are the only one who ever complains. PLEASE SHUT UP! No One CARES!


----------



## glens

It may be that the representation on this site does not reflect the rest of the country, then again it may not.&nbsp; I'm close to the only one who ever says anything; that doesn't mean I'm the only one who wants you guys to play nice.&nbsp; Most all the other people who've posted unnecessarily large images have taken care to make them fully accessible.&nbsp; You are just about the only one who has not.

Loading images is painless.&nbsp; Downloading them from this site isn't always so, but it's getting a lot closer to becoming easy and friendly.&nbsp; If the last few hold-outs would just come around...

Sorry again, Butch.&nbsp; I guess your admonition went unheeded too.

Glen


----------



## glens

I saw that already, Brian.&nbsp; They're off-site images, so there is a fair chance they'll be nothing but broken-image-icons some time in the future.&nbsp; While dimensionally pleasant, they're remarkably easy on the bandwidth at what looks like about 60 KB per image.&nbsp; What makes it more acceptable is that the server sending them allows my web-cache to keep copies, unlike every stinking image at Sherrills', which must be fetched anew at each visit, even when they haven't changed in many months.

Thanks for thinking of me...

Glen


----------



## Tree Machine

Here's a shot, 8x8, 72 dpi, 168 KB. How's this one Glen?


----------



## Tree Machine

This one's a little bigger, 384 KB, full-page. I normally crunch images down a bit more, but I like this shot. Had to work for it.


----------



## MasterBlaster

_SWEET!!!_


----------



## NeTree

Liz (NeTreeLady) took this shot today...


----------



## MasterBlaster

I guess that was a going away hug, eh?


----------



## monkeypuzzle

Naw, thats two fellows trying out a little bar oil in a squirrel hole.

See Vern there cheering him on. There is a look of discovery there.


Just funnin Mr. Lovell, 

Just excited about getting back to Florida. On the bird in the morning.


----------



## MasterBlaster

You'll be all set to get rich from Ivan. Brian said he pocketed ten grand in the last thirty days.


----------



## Gypo Logger

Hi Erik, it looks like your pokin' the Oak.
Here's a pic of me tapping a Hard Maple.
John


----------



## dbabcock

Yeah, that's just like you, John. If what we are seeing in this picture is the ???? of the tree, are doing your usual browneye fandango? Maples are gay.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Where have I seen that before?


----------



## NetreeLady

C'mon guys! It's a horizontal hug! 
If Erik posts the pics of the rest of the mess we are in the process of cleaning up... He didn't get a chance to pose for a vertical hug. This massive Red Oak uprooted and landed on the back 2 rooms of a Vetrans Home one street over from us. The tree had grown over several large rocks, there was an ancient brush pile next to it that trapped the moisture in an already very damp area and allowed ALL kindsa fungi to flourish. The root ball stayed in the ground and everything snapped at ground level. The only thing that stopped this monster was a cluster of good sized (but smaller) trees in it's path that slowed it down. The building would have been cut in half otherwise. As it was the roof is going to have to be completely redone because there area about 20 punctures in it. Two branches went right into the building itself. One wedged between the wall and the water pipes for the sprinkler system and one went through the ceiling and into the wall about a foot above some guy's bed. Fortunately he'd moved to another room about 2 hours before the tree came knocking!


----------



## NetreeLady

Thanks Rocky! Glad to be here. SO proud of myself for my first post and actually sounding like I know what I'm talking about...


----------



## MasterBlaster

Do you talk funny, like Erik?


----------



## NetreeLady

I try really hard not to...


----------



## MasterBlaster

Just say 'ya'll', and 'gunna', a lot.


----------



## BlackSmith

*Non Maple*

here ya go Gypo...


----------



## Gypo Logger

Hello Elizabeth, I do have to appoligize for these other members for their very crude and uncivilized ways, but hey, what do you expect from a bunch of woodticks?
Welcome aboard!
John ( the civilized one)


----------



## NetreeLady

Thanks John. I don't get offended too easily, after all I DO live with NETREE so I suppose I've seen, heard, done it all! :angel:


----------



## MasterBlaster

John, if I wasn't so good-looking, I'd be jealous of ya!!!


----------



## glens

> _Originally posted by Tree Machine _
> *Here's a shot, 8x8, 72 dpi, 168 KB. How's this one Glen? *


Hey, thanks for posting them Jim!

Dang, that guy in the images is good-looking, ain't he?

If anyone's interested, I'd just picked up the saddle at Vermeer and gone straight to see Jim a little north of Indy.&nbsp; Both ends of my 150' of blue-streak were just touching the ground as I hitched up to it.&nbsp; There was at least another 25' above where my rope was draped.&nbsp; Jim had me use his handled ascenders, but the lousy-for-treework footwear was all mine.

In the shot of me standing on the branch, I was about half way up my rope in that butternut.

What was it you'd gone back down to get, Jim?&nbsp; I forget.

Thanks for that ugly pair of gloves.

Glen


----------



## MasterBlaster

So that's you in that pic, Dawg?


----------



## BlackSmith

*This Just In...*

Few things say summer in the Northwest like the image of downy youngsters with laptops chaining themselves to old-growth trees. So on Monday, Agriculture Secretary Ann Veneman officially inaugurated the protest season, announcing in Idaho a plan to reopen parts of the federal forestlands for road building. 

With the help of the media, groups like Greenpeace and the Sierra Club have been crowned as the only legitimate voices of the forest. Tree-sits these days resemble a summer camp, with young activists e-mailing dispatches on the number of days since they last had a shower.


----------



## Gypo Logger

Hi Blacksmith, I really like the picture, but I don't appreciate you blowing my cover. Now everyone knows I'm a leaf kisser and tree hugger. How do you expect me to infiltrate the logging industry now?
Forgive these butchers, for they know not what they do.
John


----------



## BlackSmith

lmao.....


----------



## BlackSmith

oh yeah John...your avatar is ready...


----------



## Gypo Logger

Hi Blacksmith, thats great, I will attach it now. In fact I was going to ask you if you'd make me an avatar or two. Can you attach my head to Paula Zahn's body?
John


----------



## glens

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *So that's you in that pic, Dawg? *


Yep, that's everyone's favorite buddy, GlenS.


----------



## Tree Machine

> What was it you'd gone back down to get, Jim?_ I forget.



Went down to drag a tree out of the way of my client who was mowing the lawn. Hadda get a shot of you while I was down there. 

That was a good climb. I had just put some brand new 2.2mm ZingIt on the reel. Legitimate 80 foot shots. We had set a par 4 on em and I think we eagled both.

Glen went up DbRT, me SRT, both of us using backed-up ascenders. We learned that so much of footlocking is about the footwear. I even brought up a Pantin and tried it for the first time... and probably the last.

Glen's gear was all shiny and new, I had climbed through a Summer rainstorm the day earlier and my gear wasn't as pretty.

Glen got up the full distance and then watched me monkey around the crown, setting redirects above my tie-in and scrubbing out the dead waaaay in the heck out there, working the chainsaw and pole pruners. It was a treat for me as I hadn't climbed with anyone in a couple years.

Here's a treehugger shot, a takedown I started Monday (it's now Wednesday). Bought a new 395XP for the occasion.


----------



## glens

Yep.&nbsp; Waxy (or <i>something</i>) rope and slick-bottom boots is close to ice-skating.&nbsp; I'd gotten a good 5 feet above my climbing rope by using my lanyard; to get out of Jim's way for a few minutes.

Jim, I've got a pair of Redwing imported logging boots that are killer for in the tree.&nbsp; Who'd have thunk it?&nbsp; They were (as always) on the truck that day...

I remember now about the mowing obstruction.&nbsp; And that you took a moment to tie my gallon water jug to one end of my line as well while you were down there.&nbsp; Thanks again.

I know I'd mentioned it at the time but haven't followed up.&nbsp; We should hook up another time or two.&nbsp; I think I could actually help you some now, LOL!

Glen

BTW, the record butternut in Indiana as of this spring is 214" in circumference, 61' tall, with a "point index" (don't know what that entails) of 297.


----------



## Tree Machine

61 feet tall???? A record? We set our ropes higher than that. Could you pm me the source on that? My client would be thrilled. He graduated in forestry a couple decades ago, and even named his kid Forest. Definitely a man of the woods.

He'd love to know he's got something extra-special on his property, besides this serene view .


----------



## glens

http://www.in.gov/dnr/forestry/pdfs/bigtree.pdf

I guess it's from 2000.&nbsp; The source where I saw it listed is the "101 Trees of Indiana" field guide put out by Indiana University Press this past April.&nbsp; It's magnificent and you need a copy.&nbsp; They're 20 bux at Barnes & Noble, etc.&nbsp; ISBN 0-253-21694-X

From the above-linked document:<blockquote>We have adopted the American Forestry Association's definition for big trees.&nbsp; This definition is based on three measurements -- circumference at 4-1/2 feet above the ground, measured in inches; the total height measured in feet, and 1/4 of the average crown spread measured in feet.&nbsp; These numbers are added to obtain an index number, and the tree with the largest index number is considered to be the champion big tree.</blockquote>

Looks like they're going for volume, not merely height.

To flesh things out a little (for the benefit of others), your latest image attachment was taken from the deck which appears above and behind me in the second image of me you posted earlier, and in this one, the butternut is the larger near tree.&nbsp; Without all the deadwood the view of the valley below is much nicer.

Glen


----------



## NeTree

Here's a tree hugger shot I had Liz take just for Butch...


----------



## NeTree

Musta been the pepperoni with extra cheese at lunch...


----------



## MasterBlaster

Alright, all the huggers in this thread are here, also.

http://www.***************/gallery3.htm


----------



## MasterBlaster

Physical contact with the tree is required for it to be a real tree hugger's pic.

_EH?_  

Ring around the rosey don't count. Cute pic, though!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Well, thar ya go!


----------



## rb_in_va

Finally a pic for the tree huggers thread. This was a palm in front of the Mirage casino in Las Vegas.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Ya look like yur skeered to hug it!


----------



## rb_in_va

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *Ya look like yur skeered to hug it! *



The landscapers were about 10 feet away and already giving me funny looks for walking on the grass. Plus I was on in a hurry on the way to the airport.


----------



## Tree Machine

That's not a hug.... that's a pat on the bark.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Or, yur holding it up!


----------



## rb_in_va

I planned to get the whole family around a tree for a group hug, but we were too busy running around putting money in the slot machines. I will post a pic later of the group I was with (probably in the new families thread in OT). Later, Roger.


----------



## MasterBlaster

> _Originally posted by rb_in_va _
> *I planned to get the whole family around a tree for a group hug, but we were too busy running around putting money in the slot machines. I will post a pic later of the group I was with (probably in the new families thread in OT). Later, Roger. *



So where's the pic??? 

I threw a few more of yur mugs on the Tree Freaks page...

http://www.***************/gallery4.htm


----------



## Derek

*I finialy got one!*

Does this count as a tree hugging shot?


----------



## Derek

How about this then?

Just where are the rules posted?


----------



## NickfromWI

Here's one from last weekends trip....

That's Karina's little bro with me in the pic


----------



## MasterBlaster

Oh, hail yah!


----------



## NickfromWI

*CAUTION: Non-hugging photo attached*

There's no hugging in these two, but this is just for reference.


----------



## NickfromWI

If you look closely at the first pic, you can use me as a frame of reference to how big the tree is


----------



## Derek

*Im in, im in!!! warhoo!*

Finaly he says,,

Now my "crop" wont work?? can some one take out the motor bikes in either shot for me...tar!


----------



## Gypo Logger

Cruised some pretty fancy trees today, hope I can buy them.
John


----------



## jimmyq

Gypo, looks more like tree humper there....


----------



## Gypo Logger

Hi Jimmy, I hear ya, not sure if I want to put the wood to this one though.
John


----------



## rb_in_va

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *So where's the pic???
> *



Sorry Butch, I didn't see your reply til today. I didn't want to post the pic in this thread because there's not tree in sight. Here's the thread where it's posted. About halfway down the page.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthr...erpage=15&highlight=our+families&pagenumber=2


----------



## MasterBlaster

A 'lil crane operator hugging!


----------



## MasterBlaster

I was feeling frisky today!!!


----------



## MasterBlaster

Nah, that was a trim!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

bolting an ash







I knew I had posted this before!


----------



## rbtree

Bump for this classic thread!!

This "baby" giant sequoia is thriving in Victoria's Beacon Hill Park.

I doubt if it, though it sports a 36 foot ground level girth, is even 100 years old!!


----------



## Sizzle-Chest

Let me get in on this . . . I'm not sure these count, in fact, the first one looks like I'm having my way with the tree more than anything.


----------

